# Geek Vape Avocado 24



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

I want one now! I love my normal Avo and want the bigger one yesterday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (17/4/16)

Sweet balls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/16)

Here we go again @Rob Fisher 
Am wondering if this will have the same good flavour as many like on the smaller one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Silver said:


> Here we go again @Rob Fisher
> Am wondering if this will have the same good flavour as many like on the smaller one.



Rip seems to think so... and it has a much bigger tank which is the only negative of the small Avo... this will be a no question buy for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (17/4/16)

I'm fine with my two 22mm Avocado's. So maybe I will, maybe I won't..... all I'm saying for now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/4/16)

This is the reason I held on the avo didnt cut it for me yet a tad too small... i will get the 24 for sure. No... NO... I promised myself just one more dripper then a break no more tanks... OK ONE more tank...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (17/4/16)

Haha, I was actually going to buy the Avocado today. Went to vape king yesterday and said I'll think about it. 

Maybe I'll wait for the bigger one now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Spydro said:


> I'm fine with my two 22mm Avocado's. So maybe I will, maybe I won't..... all I'm saying for now.



I have just phoned my Bookie and put money on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have just phoned my Bookie and put money on it!



OK gambler, but it is NOT a sure bet. I am certainly not going to bite on just the King of Hypsters video. I could do a SS pre order right now... but I want to check out the black version, see if I can find out how it's coated... JUST IN CASE. They will fit nicely on the SWM's and VGOD though.

I got back from my mail place not long ago... and the third Target is already up and running on the Black SWM. 

That brings up another point on another Avocado... I want to run all three Targets most of the time. So one Avocado will already be backup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

Spydro said:


> OK gambler, but it is NOT a sure bet. I am certainly not going to bite on just the King of Hypsters video. I could do a SS pre order right now... but I want to check out the black version, see if I can find out how it's coated... JUST IN CASE. They will fit nicely on the SWM's and VGOD though.
> 
> I got back from my mail place not long ago... and the third Target is already up and running on the Black SWM.
> 
> That brings up another point on another Avocado... I want to run all three Targets most of the time. So one Avocado will already be backup.


All I'm hearing is KGGGGGG (white noise) and a bit of blah blah blah.... Uncle Rob ... Some money incoming soon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

